# Grenoble : PommeBouffe 3 : 21 janvier 2005



## Taho! (13 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 * 
La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​


_*Je viens !!*__






, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Taho! (13 Décembre 2004)

comme ça vous pourrez pas dire qu'on vous prend en traître !

J'oubliais, on a maintenant un iCal pour Pomme Grenette !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Le jour de ma fête ! ! ! YOUPI ! ! vous allez pouvoir me faire pleins de cadeaux ! !  




comment ça je rêve ???


----------



## Balooners (13 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 :* La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

  Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - 
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





  - 
  -


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 :* La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)



*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?   :rose: )
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben si leSqual il vient, moi je viens pas. Non seulement il va vérifier toutes les 30 secondes si je ne me suicide pas et en plus je vais me faire tabasser par sa chérie parce qu'il aura mal interprété mes messages  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 * 
La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Web'O (boulot  )
-


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si leSqual il vient, moi je viens pas. Non seulement il va vérifier toutes les 30 secondes si je ne me suicide pas et en plus je vais me faire tabasser par sa chérie parce qu'il aura mal interprété mes messages  :mouais:



Rhoooo!!!   

 

 :rose: 

 :mouais: 

 

une fois par heure ... c'est un bon compromis!?!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Rhoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuu me faire tabasser une fois par heure ! ! ! !


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu me faire tabasser une fois par heure ! ! ! !



Ben oui....   

T'es pas masochiste??? 
(à venir comme ça sur MacG... je croyais...  )

 :mouais:


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2004)

Continuez comme çà et il y aura des posts qui vont prendre le chemin des chèvres


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2004)

Comme je l'ai dit sur les forums Taho!, le vendredi n'est pas le meilleur soir pour organiser un dîner.  Le samedi me semble plus "libre"...

Maintenant, c'est Taho! l'organisateur...  Nous disposons...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

Bien d'accord avec toi WebO ;-)


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord avec toi WebO ;-)



Arrête la lèche!!! on va finir aux chèvres!!!   

  :love:    

On t'aime Golf!!!!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

AHhhhhh oki oki oki ! ! ! 



PAS D'ACCORD AVEC TOI WEBO! ! !


----------



## chagregel (13 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Continuez comme çà et il y aura des posts qui vont prendre le chemin des chèvres



Ce week end la, c'est sur je suis à Paris pour le boulot (enfin deux semaines   )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ce week end la, c'est sur je suis à Paris pour le boulot (enfin deux semaines   )





    depuis quand tu fou quelque chose toi ????


----------



## Balooners (14 Décembre 2004)

Webo, tu m'as un peu zappé dans l'histoire...  :hein: 

Concernant les Samedi, Je Vote POUR, il y en a qui bossent les Samedi. Enfin moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Webo, tu m'as un peu zappé dans l'histoire...  :hein:
> 
> Concernant les Samedi, Je Vote POUR, il y en a qui bossent les Samedi. Enfin moi ce que j'en dis...



Erreur de ma part.  Désolé. Bon qui met un sondage, vendredi ou samedi?


----------



## Taho! (14 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 * 
La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?   :rose: )  
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- Web'O (boulot  )
-


----------



## Taho! (14 Décembre 2004)

Comme ça, je fais un sondage !    

Et qui a encore changé le titre du sujet ?! JE VEUX *Pomme Grenette Bouffe 3 Grenoble : 21 ou 22 Janvier 2005 !*   Et puis j'ai horreur du symbole "_"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et qui a encore changé le titre du sujet ?! JE VEUX *Pomme Grenette Bouffe 3 Grenoble : 21 ou 22 Janvier 2005 !*   Et puis j'ai horreur du symbole "_"



J'ai ma petite idée là-dessus...   Tiens, je suis pas le seul à avoir horreur du vilain underscore _ 


*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 * 
La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?   :rose: )  
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Oui, c'est moi et pour des raisons que j'ai exposées à Taho 
J'ai remis le titre qu'il désire (pour l'instant) et si je désire des titres courts, c'est qu'il y a des raisons.
On va homogénéïser çà pour 2005 


_Dis donc, mon Tahounet préféré, au lieu de critiquer mes titres vas donc voir ton site où tu te fais angueuler _


			
				Nicolas a dit:
			
		

> Snif, le chef pense à MacGé avant de penser à nous :cry: Il a déjà annoncé la date de la prochaine Pom' Bouffe :cry:


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 * 
La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 

Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...

Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​

*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
-  

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?   :rose: )  
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





-


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Moi avant de m'inscrire je veux savoir si j'aurai le droit de jouer à Starwars avec les garçons ? sinon je viens pas....


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Moi avant de m'inscrire je veux savoir si j'aurai le droit de jouer à Starwars avec les garçons ? sinon je viens pas....


Baloon, galant comme je te connais, tu veux bien t'occuper de çà


----------



## Balooners (14 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Baloon, galant comme je te connais, tu veux bien t'occuper de çà



Oui c'est toi qui fais Maître Yoda


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est toi qui fais Maître Yoda




   je sais pas pourquoi... mais j'ai la légère impression... que c'est pas très gentil ça.....


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est toi qui fais Maître Yoda





			
				yefi a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi... mais j'ai la légère impression... que c'est pas très gentil ça.....


Non, non, c'est mon jeune Padawan  :rateau: 
Bon il est un peu allumé  :mouais: mais depuis qu'il a fait les 12 travaux d'hercule dans son chez lui tout neuf il progesse   


_Par contre sale gosse, tu me rendras ma canne que tu m'a chourée_  :hein:​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*Mais heuuuuuu je pourrai jamais.... j'ai pas les oreilles décollées...*


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

On va se faire allumer par le maître des lieux, Taho! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

:rose:  heuuu non mon chef il me grondera pas, hein chef ?


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  heuuu non mon chef il me grondera pas, hein chef ?


Pas sûr :affraid: Déjà que je me suis fait allumer parce que j'avais déplacé une virgule dans sa bouffe  :mouais:


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  heuuu non mon chef il me grondera pas, hein chef ?



Ce serait le bouquet : se faire engueuler par un nioub !


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

*C'est pas fini ce bordel ?!*  ​


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

Plus sérieusement, ici, c'est MacG, c'est forcément le bordel (quand on voit comment s'est passée la soirée entre jeunes padawaan et Maître Amok qui surveillait sa marmaille, cigarette à la main) ! 
Mais si on pouvait revenir un poil dans le sujet... vendredi ou samedi ?

Heureusement que je vous aime !


----------



## Lio70 (15 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 *

La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...*

*Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *​



*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ici, c'est MacG, c'est forcément le bordel



:affraid:

J'ai bien lu ?! Golf ! Tu as lu aussi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 *


La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...*

*Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *
​





*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu ?! Golf ! Tu as lu aussi ?!


Oui, oui, depuis hier soir, j'arrive à déchiffrer les syllabes  :rateau: 
Depuis cette nuit, je suis aussi inscrit sur le site de cet honorable nioubie   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Décidément, vous savez plus quoi faire sur MacG pour aller vadrouiller chez les autres !  

Bah c'est normal après tout, vous vous appercevez enfin qu'il y a mieux ailleurs  














:casse: *Non ! non ! non ! ne me bannnissez pas ! ! ! je plaisantais ! * :casse:


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

tu sais que je t'aime Yefi ?!


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, vous savez plus quoi faire sur MacG pour aller vadrouiller chez les autres !
> 
> Bah c'est normal après tout, vous vous appercevez enfin qu'il y a mieux ailleurs





			
				Taho a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que je t'aime Yefi ?!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Mais heuuuuuuuu j'avais dit que je plaisantais !  











_Mois aussi je t'aime chef_


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> Mais heuuuuuuuu j'avais dit que je plaisantais !



Trop tard : leSqual a déjà préparé tes écouteurs...Et crois moi : une fois coifée tu ne risques pas d'entendre les bruits parasites qui viennent de la rue ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Vous êtes trop dur chez MacG


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

pas Lui mais presque a dit:
			
		

> une fois coifée tu ne risques pas d'entendre les bruits parasites qui viennent de la rue




 votre animausité*  comment qu'y a-t-il à tremper dans la peinture chez yefi ? :affraid:



*_oui je sais mais le blanc me va si bien :rateau:_


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> votre animausité*  comment dire  qu'y a-t-il à tremper dans la peinture chez yefi ? :afraid: [/i]



Yaskifo... 



... la sortie? C'est par là? 


Merci...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> votre animausité*  comment qu'y a-t-il à tremper dans la peinture chez yefi ? :fear:
> 
> 
> 
> *_oui je sais mais le blanc me va si bien :rateau:_


 
heuuuu en français dans le texte ça donne quoi ?? 
Dis donc... elle est bonne la moquette chez MacG appremment


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2004)

yefi a dit:
			
		

> heuuuu en français dans le texte ça donne quoi ??
> Dis donc... elle est bonne la moquette chez MacG appremment


 elle est pas bonne elle est super


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> votre animausité*  comment qu'y a-t-il à tremper dans la peinture chez yefi ? :fear:



faut suivre Nephou : c'est pour cette raison que le Squal s'est aimablement proposé de fournir les accessoires ! C'était ca ou des oursins ! Si à l'oeil la différence n'est pas flagrante, au toucher ca pique quand même un peu moins ! 

Oups, quand la vieille va se pointer et voir ce fil, j'imagine sa tête ! :affraid: 

D'un autre côté, il n'y a qu'a mettre directement un lien sur leurs forums : comme ca on ira coller la zone chez eux ! Et puis on reste dans le sujet : nous parlons préparatifs !


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

*Pomme Grenette Bouffe Grenoble 3 *


La première bouffe de 2005 est déjà planifiée :

*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *

*Au pays du gratin et de la Chartreuse...*

*Grenoble : Reste à trouver le restaurant :mouais: *
(promis, c'est pas au Bistro Romain !)* et c'est toujours à 19h30 *
​





*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





- 
-


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





=============​
macgeneration : l'essentiel du mac en Francais (souvent).​


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: C'est décourageant :affraid:
Et qui va encore se taper le ménage ici  :mouais: Hein  :hein: 
Ta majesté, même douée pour la pub, va avoir à choisir entre le ban, le fil des chèvres et le supplice du Wurlitzer


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

> Dernière modification par golf Aujourd'hui à 13h10.




Rhooooo... T'as pas l'original en stock?


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes...
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...
-La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )

=============​
macgeneration : l'essentiel du mac en Francais (souvent).​


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok : superbe, je garde cette version !
La Chag : je ne pense pas déplacer, déjà que ça devait être vendredi uniquement...


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.​


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

Une nouvelle carrière s'ouvre à moi!


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Décembre 2004)

(tu devras attendre pour le coup de boule, j'ai trop frappé rouge aujourd'hui.  )


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Amok : superbe, je garde cette version !
> La Chag : je ne pense pas déplacer, déjà que ça devait être vendredi uniquement...



Tant pis  

Et si on se faisait une AES, une vrai!

Avec un programme, de l'hébergement et tout et tout!!!!!

Je propose soit le week du 16 soit celui du 30, qui est motivé?


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> > Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.


Bizarre   moi aussi !   un complot contre sa majesté ?  :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis
> 
> Et si on se faisait une AES, une vrai!
> 
> ...


je suis preneur, mais plutôt le 30.


----------



## Balooners (15 Décembre 2004)

Hop moi de même


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

Faut ouvrir un nouveau fil, imprimer les affiches, préparer la signalétique pour baliser les environs !


----------



## Taho! (15 Décembre 2004)

mais la bouffe n'est pas eu ÆS, elle est donc maintenue, mais l'un n'empêche pas l'autre !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2004)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...
-La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




-La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )

=============​
macgeneration : l'essentiel du mac en Francais (souvent).​


----------



## chagregel (15 Décembre 2004)

C'est fait


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Mon ami Taho, peux tu administrer à ta distingué collaboratrice [et néanmoins trolleuse chevronée] son Trangsène du jour 
Le chuiche et le Baloon je m'en occupe  :mouais: 
Quand à l'affichiste méditerranéen, il va avoir une campagne d'affiche sur la culture du riz sur les hauts plateaux de l'Altiplano Patagonien à réaliser sur place


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quand à l'affichiste méditerranéen, il va avoir une campagne d'affiche sur la culture du riz sur les hauts plateaux de l'Altiplano Patagonien à réaliser sur place



:affraid:

On m'y reprendra à vouloir rendre service !


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Faut ouvrir un nouveau fil, imprimer les affiches, préparer la signalétique pour baliser les environs !


C'est fait par la Chag mais comme d'hab, du ni fait ni à faire


----------



## Amok (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait par la Chag mais comme d'hab, du ni fait ni à faire



Que veux tu ! Tout se perd ! 
Bon, ca accélère pas vraiment les inscriptions, là ! Et du côté des Grenettes c'est le calme absolu....


J'ai tout de même un certain doute sur la possibilité (hormis pour les locaux, mais ca fait pas beaucoup de rats) d'avoir du monde aux deux évenements à 15 jours d'intervalle (sans parler de la réunion de Marseille, peu avant)... Vraiment pas envisageable de regrouper les deux en fin de mois ? parce que rien qu'en déplacements (et je ne parle pas du temps necessaire) c'est pas évident. Si l'AES cartonne, ce serait bien que les Macgéens rencontrent les Grenetes, non? Et de plus, question marketing  ca aurait plus de poids, 2 évenements en un seul. Enfin, ce que j'en dis.... Si c'est pour me retrouver en Patagonie...


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Plus sérieusement, l'Amok, tu mets le doigt sur le problème 

Dans son désir d'être de la fête, la Chag est passée à côté de petits détails qui font la différence  :rateau: 

Pomme Grenette a sa vie, son rythme   

Faites l'ÆS plutôt en février et proposez à Taho de mettre sa bouffe le même WE !...

N'oubliez pas non plus qu'en mars il y aura la S'ÆS Suisse  Gardez votre souffle et vos pépètes


----------



## Taho! (27 Décembre 2004)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...
- La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- LeSqual (si je suis pas banni d'office?!?  :rose: ) 
- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...
- La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
- Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2005)

Alors, c'est quand? Le vendredi ou le samedi?


----------



## Taho! (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonne année à tous !

je ne sais pas encore, on a encore quelques jours pour ça.


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters,  boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- 
- 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Yefi
- 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
- golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
- Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
- l'Amok, mais faut voir...
- La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
- LeSqual (ya peu de chance) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
- Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire


----------



## Onra (10 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *








=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - 
  - 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - Yefi
  - 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - LeSqual (ya peu de chance) 
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année à tous !
> 
> je ne sais pas encore, on a encore quelques jours pour ça.


Un point intermédiaire !
Quel jour ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPod


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **ou Samedi 22 Janvier 2005 *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


*Je viens plutôt le vendredi 21/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  - 
  - 

*Je viens plutôt le samedi 22/01/2005** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








  -
  - 

_*N'importe, mais je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - LeSqual (ya peu de chance) 
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2005)

Je propose le Buffalo Grill le vendredi 21 (puisque personne n'a voté pour le samedi), ça vous dit ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - Web'O qui va réfléchir...  Laissons passer les fêtes... Mais c'est tentant quand même... :love:
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - LeSqual (ya peu de chance) 
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je propose le Buffalo Grill le vendredi 21 (puisque personne n'a voté pour le samedi), ça vous dit ?



L'est où le sondage?... 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui met un sondage, vendredi ou samedi?



... ah, ben y en a jamais eu.  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit sur les forums Taho!, le vendredi n'est pas le meilleur soir pour organiser un dîner.  Le samedi me semble plus "libre"...
> 
> Maintenant, c'est Taho! l'organisateur...  Nous disposons...





 *Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - LeSqual (ya peu de chance) 
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O
  - LeSqual (j'ai pas l'intention de venir à pied......)


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2005)

Co-voiturage possible pour aller au resto


----------



## Balooners (11 Janvier 2005)

Moi, le vendredi, je dis pourquoi pas, le Buffalo me convient aussi.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Co-voiturage possible pour aller au resto



Depuis Vevey?


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2005)

là ça va être plus cher !
Aucun autre suisse ne fait le déplacement ?


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> là ça va être plus cher !
> Aucun autre suisse ne fait le déplacement ?



non... mais c pas grave.... si ya pas mon Webo ni ma Chag.....   

A la prochaine.


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Aucun autre suisse ne fait le déplacement ?



Si, peut-être JK et moi-même, faut que je voie avec lui....


----------



## chagregel (12 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
   - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (je suis en déplacement à Paris mais du coup à la mini bouffe  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O
  - LeSqual (j'ai pas l'intention de venir à pied......)


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> non... mais c pas grave.... si ya pas mon Webo ni ma Chag.....
> 
> A la prochaine.



Si on fait le déplacement, tu viens avec nous, LeSqual ?


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si on fait le déplacement, tu viens avec nous, LeSqual ?



C que j'ai pas trop de tune ces temps....  mais pourquoi pas.... (si je peux dormir avec ma Chag!  :love: )

merci de la proposition  :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C que j'ai pas trop de tune ces temps....  mais pourquoi pas.... (si je peux dormir avec ma Chag!  :love: )
> 
> merci de la proposition  :rose:



pitchoune elle viens ?  si c'est le samedi ça peu s'arranger  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pitchoune elle viens ?  si c'est le samedi ça peu s'arranger  :love:



Tu te trompes de pot mon ami....  cette fleure à déja de jolie racine et une belle tige...   

Et pour te répondre: le vendredi ne convient pas à ceux qui bossent le vendredi et qui habite loin....


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune peut venir aussi, y'a de la place dans la Mercedes


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon, voyons la date, mais à priori, aucun problème... 

iMax tu conduis? Bon ok, on y va en Mercos, LeSqual et Pitchoune, les deux, y a la place. À dire vrai, il reste même encore une cinquième place.:rateau:

Y a-t-il encore un Suisse dans la salle?  :love:


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

Reste un détail... On dort ou ??

Y'aurait-il un gentil membre qui héberge les gentils MacGénérationneurs suisses ?


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2005)

On trouvera... 

Et au pire dans la bagnole... :rateau:

Bon Max, on s'inscrit?????


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

On verra bien, au pire on va freestyler un truc


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2005)

Oh tu sais... On va pas trop trop pieuter... 

Sinon on se réserve un petit hôtel sympa dans le coin...


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

Pas trop le sou pour l'hotel en ce moment moi....  :rose: 

Va déja falloir payer la bouffe et le diesel du veau... :rose:


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2005)

Ouais moi aussi je suis un peu sec pour une piaule... 

La bouffe ca va jouer je pense, mais le diesel, je t'ai dis de ne pas t'en faire... tu as vu ce que ca consomme, pas de problème...


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> cette fleure à déja de jolie racine et une belle tige...



Ça sent la métaphore graveleuse dont LeSqual a le secret, y'a des relents 

Bon, tu viens ?


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ouais moi aussi je suis un peu sec pour une piaule...
> 
> La bouffe ca va jouer je pense, mais le diesel, je t'ai dis de ne pas t'en faire... tu as vu ce que ca consomme, pas de problème...



Mouais, c'est vrai...


----------



## J_K (12 Janvier 2005)

Ben viens bosser avec nous... allez, Link, c'est vraiment un truc de planqué et bien payé, mais surtout on te paie pour faire chier le monde, comme ça pas besoin d'aller flooder sur macg pour te calmer de ta journée après....


----------



## iMax (12 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ben viens bosser avec nous... allez, Link, c'est vraiment un truc de planqué et bien payé, mais surtout on te paie pour faire chier le monde, comme ça pas besoin d'aller flooder sur macg pour te calmer de ta journée après....



Ouais, mais c'est chiant comme boulot et le salaire est pas stable, on en a déja parlé...

Cela dit, je viens voir demain comment c'est....


----------



## Taho! (12 Janvier 2005)

Pensez à mettre à jour le module MacG, que je puisse savoir combien de personnes (et de Suisses) viennent !


----------



## Taho! (12 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *








=============​ 


_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O
  - LeSqual (j'ai pas l'intention de venir à pied......)

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
- Taho!
- Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
- iMax*
- J_K*

*Cherchent un gentil MacGénérationneur pour héberger 2 gentils étudiants sans le sou... 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les probabilités sont faibles 
- LeSquale

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Balooners (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est pas très grand chez moi, mais on peut peut être y arrivé avec un matela 2 places, si ça vous géne pas d'avoir la tête entre un Ampli et une Xbox


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Et au pire dans la bagnole... :rateau:



Ça promet... 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> (si je peux dormir avec ma Chag!  :love: )



Faut suivre: la Chag rentre à Paris voir son homme ce week-end là...   :love:


----------



## Taho! (13 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas très grand chez moi, mais on peut peut être y arrivé avec un matela 2 places, si ça vous géne pas d'avoir la tête entre un Ampli et une Xbox


tr'as une Xbox ? je croyais que tu voulais prendre une console de jeux ?


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2005)

Ok, cool ça marche, merci de nous accueilir 

On dormira donc à 3 sur le matelas 2 places, pas de problème 
On amènera nos sacs de couchage.


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - iMax*
  - J_K*
  - LeSqual* °°

*Merci à Balooners pour l'hébergement 
°° Si je suis toujours au Chômage et que ya une place pour appuyer la tête sur la XboX et les pieds sur l'ampli.... 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les           probabilités sont faibles 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


*Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 **au Buffalo Grill *
*Grenoble ville olympique : toujours à 19h30 *


*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

_*Je viens !!*__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

  - Taho!
  - Balooners (et hop....Je viendais)
  - iMax*
  - J_K*
  - LeSqual* °°

*Merci à Balooners pour l'hébergement 
°° Si je suis toujours au Chômage et que ya une place pour appuyer la tête sur la XboX et les pieds sur l'ampli.... (Merci Baloo!  même si il a pas répondu....  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf : selon événements de janvier et si samedi  (sinon février et si samedi)
  - Lio70: je viendrais bien mais il faudrait un week-end de 3 jours (voiture...)
  - l'Amok, mais faut voir...
  - La Chag (mais si vous décalez d'une semaine avant ou après  )
  - Onra si mon repas de famille de samedi midi se termine plus tôt que prévu, autant dire que les           probabilités sont faibles 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag (si vous insistez sur ce week end ou je suis en déplacement à Paris  )
  - Macinside, désolé mais 2 AES dans le même mois a plus de 500 km de chez moi ça commence a faire 
  - Yefi (j'ai perdu mon sabre laser  )
  - Web'O

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ok, cool ça marche, merci de nous accueilir
> 
> On dormira donc à 3 sur le matelas 2 places, pas de problème
> On amènera nos sacs de couchage.



Pour moi ça me va si Balooners est OK?!?      :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

Petite proposition: vous comptez pas skier le samedi ou le dimanche, ou les deux?  Non, parce que là je serais partant, si la neige l'est aussi.


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Petite proposition: vous comptez pas skier le samedi ou le dimanche, ou les deux?  Non, parce que là je serais partant, si la neige l'est aussi.



En ce qui me concerne... je pense que le samedi ce serait du suicide! Après la nuit que on va passer!!!!   :rateau: 

Et moi je pensais rentré pas trop tard dans le weekend ni prendre trop de matos avec... mais c pas moi qui décide...je suis juste passager.... mais suivant comment... moi je ferai juste vin chaud sur la terrasse au cas ou.... :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne... je pense que le samedi ce serait du suicide! Après la nuit que on va passer!!!!   :rateau:



T'inquiètes, j'ai déjà passé une nuit avec La Baloo, elle est toute douce et affectueuse.


----------



## LeSqual (13 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, j'ai déjà passé une nuit avec La Baloo, elle est toute douce et affectueuse.



 :love:


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Quelle famille de bavards impénitents :affraid:
De visu, tel, ichat, forums !!!
Dans certains fils, comme ici, ils font plus de bruit que tous les autres posteurs réunis


----------



## J_K (13 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Dans certains fils, comme ici, ils font plus de bruit que tous les autres posteurs réunis



Des vrais enfants, j'te dis! 

Encore merci à toi, Balooners, pour l'hébergement. C'est super sympa...


----------



## Balooners (13 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes, j'ai déjà passé une nuit avec La Baloo, elle est toute douce et affectueuse.


 
 :mouais:

 Ah vous êtes 3 ?  Bon, plus on est de fou moins ya d'riz...

 Il y a heureusement une place en plus sur le canapé mais ça vas être séré mais ça va aller. En revanche, si vous avec un Matelat 2 places... Il serait le bien venu. Ah oui, au fait, j'ai pas de boissons de perdition chez moi


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Ah vous êtes 3 ?  Bon, plus on est de fou moins ya d'riz...
> 
> Il y a heureusement une place en plus sur le canapé mais ça vas être séré mais ça va aller. En revanche, si vous avec un Matelat 2 places... Il serait le bien venu. Ah oui, au fait, j'ai pas de boissons de perdition chez moi



Non, tu as mal compris.  Je rassurais LaSquale sur ta nuit chez toi. Elle n'a rien à craindre.  Quand à moi je bosse ce vendredi soir-là, je ne pourrai donc festoyer zavec vous.  

Have fun.


----------



## iMax (13 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


 *Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 à 19h30 *

*Buffalo Grill 
22 r Evariste Galois 
38320 EYBENS*
tél. : 04 76 62 96 32 - fax : 04 76 62 96 44

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

*Je viens !!*










  - Taho!
  - Balooners
  - iMax
  - J_K
  - LeSqual

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf 
  - Lio70
  - l'Amok
  - Onra

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag
  - Macinside
  - Yefi 
  - Web'O

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yuls (14 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


 *Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 à 19h30 *

*Buffalo Grill 
22 r Evariste Galois 
38320 EYBENS*
tél. : 04 76 62 96 32 - fax : 04 76 62 96 44

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

*Je viens !!*










  - Taho!
  - Balooners
  - iMax
  - J_K
  - LeSqual
  - Yul's

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf 
  - Lio70
  - l'Amok
  - Onra

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag
  - Macinside
  - Yefi 
  - Web'O

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Petite proposition: vous comptez pas skier le samedi ou le dimanche, ou les deux?  Non, parce que là je serais partant, si la neige l'est aussi.



Pour la neige, c'est un peu mort en ce moment, je sui smonté à Chamrousse hier (Jeudi 14) et c'était cailloux-cailoux.

Il faut qu'on organise cette AES-Ski a Grenoble mais plutôt Fevrier ou Mars.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il faut qu'on organise cette AES-Ski a Grenoble mais plutôt Fevrier ou Mars.



T'avais pas ouvert un sujet...  (attention aux dates: AES Suisse en mars)


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette sponsorisée par Mac Generation *

 avec l'aimable participation de Pomme Grenette (car pour l'instant il y a plus de Macgéens), et là où ils seront !
  Une organisation yefi, noces, banquets et iPods


 *Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 à 19h30 *

*Buffalo Grill 
22 r Evariste Galois 
38320 EYBENS*
tél. : 04 76 62 96 32 - fax : 04 76 62 96 44

*Au programme : combat de posters, boissons offertes par Apple Inc, Cocktails "tempête sous un crâne", et des nioubs comme s'il en pleuvait ! 
  Chasse au yéti dans les rues ! 
  Un spectacle de choix pour posteurs avertis (+ de 3000 posts exigés) !
  Il n'y aura pas de places pour tout le monde !  *







=============​ 

*Je viens !!*










  - Taho!
  - Balooners
  - iMax
  - J_K
  - Yul's

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf 
  - Lio70
  - l'Amok
  - Onra

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag
  - Macinside
  - Yefi 
  - Web'O
  - LeSqual 


finallement ça va le faire...  désolé les amis.... ce sera pour une prochaine! (j'espère que le resto était pas encore reservé) 
_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## LeSqual (14 Janvier 2005)

oups..... :rose:


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2005)

je le réserve ce week-end


----------



## golf (14 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Il faut qu'on organise cette AES-Ski a Grenoble mais plutôt Fevrier ou Mars.


C'est çà, oui  :rateau: 

...en Mars, pendant la SÆS  :mouais: T'en as d'autres des idées comme çà


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est çà, oui  :rateau:
> 
> ...en Mars, pendant la SÆS  :mouais: T'en as d'autres des idées comme çà



Oh mais dit et oh!!! Hein!!!    :rateau:   

Ce ne sont que des suppositions, en Janvier c'était pas possible, a l'Indiania, tu m'as dit faire gaffe aux dates des autres. 
Je t'ai dit qu'il fallait y penser *avant* 

Bon maintenant, aller faire du ski en Juin c'est pas top (je sais y'a Tignes et les 2 alpes mais quand même    )

Bref, l'opportunité d'un mix avec le prochain diner Pommes Grenette est peut être la meilleure idée.


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais dit et oh!!! Hein!!!    :rateau:
> 
> Ce ne sont que des suppositions, en Janvier c'était pas possible, a l'Indiania, tu m'as dit faire gaffe aux dates des autres.
> 
> ...



Le ski n'était il pas déja prévu dans l'AES Grenole du 30? (qui j'ai l'impression va tomber à l'eau d'ailleurs...)Sinon pourquoi ne pas faire une sortie ski pendant les vacances de février? tout le monde part?


----------



## Taho! (16 Janvier 2005)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - golf 
  - Lio70
  - l'Amok
  - Onra

Hé ! C'est vendredi soir, serait temps de nous dire, non ?


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens !!*










  - Taho!
  - Balooners
  - iMax
  - J_K
  - Yul's

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Lio70
  - l'Amok
  - Onra

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - La Chag
  - Macinside
  - Yefi 
  - Web'O
  - LeSqual 
  - golf 

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Onra (17 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens !!*











   - Taho!
   - Balooners
   - iMax
   - J_K
   - Yul's

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Lio70
   - l'Amok

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




   - La Chag
   - Macinside
   - Yefi 
   - Web'O
   - LeSqual 
   - golf 
 - Onra

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_​


----------



## Onra (17 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui vendredi soir j'peux pas, j'organise un repas avec les collègues de boulot. Si l'organisateur n'est pas là ça le fait pas !


----------



## neo38 (17 Janvier 2005)

rah je suis dégouté, j'ai une soirée torche de prévu avec mes collégues pour fêter la fin des partiels. En plus, c'est juste à côté de chez moi le buffalo, j'habite aux ruires, c'est à 2 minutes à pied


----------



## Balooners (17 Janvier 2005)

neo38 a dit:
			
		

> c'est à 2 minutes à pied


 
 Ah oui et encore, 2 minutes, t'es gentils


----------



## neo38 (17 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et encore, 2 minutes, t'es gentils


 

 Je suis en haut des ruires pas en bas


----------



## J_K (18 Janvier 2005)

Hi Balooners!

Avec iMax on se demandait, comme LeSqual ne peut venir (ou ne veut venir  ), on a demandé à un autre pote, non-macgéen, mais sympa quand même. Tu as toujours trois places pour vendredi soir??? 

Et sinon, si on arrive sur le coup des 20h, ça pose un problème? Mais on essaiera de tenir l'horaire...

Ca nous fait un petit bout de route et la voiture n'est pas, hum, un bolide!!! :love:

Dis-nous tout ça et tout est parfait... 

++


----------



## Balooners (18 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi non, ça me pose pas trop de problèmle, c'est que 20h, je me demande si ça fait pas un peu juste.

 Car en fait, il risque d'avoir des modifs au niveau du resto, car Buffalo Complet, mais Yves s'en occupe.

 Il faut voir au niveau de l'heure après. Au fait, vous avez un Matelat gonflable 2 places ? ça serait super.


----------



## J_K (18 Janvier 2005)

Nan mais on va tâcher de tenir l'horaire, mais c'est pas évident de calculer comme ça... 

Un matelas gonflable...  On va voir, on te tient au courant.

Et si modifs au niveau du resto, dis nous assez vite... Merci


----------



## iMax (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon, alors Buffalo Gril ou pas ?   

JK, pour ce matelas, t'as trouvé ? Il faut qu'on se mette d'accord sur les détails avec Vince d'ici demain....


----------



## J_K (20 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors Buffalo Gril ou pas ?



Ouais, alors Buffalo ou non???? 




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> JK, pour ce matelas, t'as trouvé ? Il faut qu'on se mette d'accord sur les détails avec Vince d'ici demain....



Et pour le matelas, ben je n'ai pas de matelas d'appoint, je n'ai qu'un gros matelas deux places, mais on va pas se trimbaler ce truc, quand même???  On prend des sacs de couchages, ça suffit amplement! 
Et Vince joue les pisses-froids  , nous ne serons donc que les deux, en escapade... :love:


----------



## Yuls (20 Janvier 2005)

De la part de Taho! 

Pomme Grenette Bouffe 3 : changement de programme de dernière minute ! 

Un soucis de réservation me fait changer le programme de la première Pomme Grenette de 2005. La soirée se passe toujours le 21 Janvier à 19h30, mais elle aura lieu à Pizza Lolo à Eybens : 

Rocade Sud, sortie 5 (Eybens), suivre la direction Eybens et remonter jusqu'au carrefour suivant l'échangeur, il y a un Crédit Agricole à droite après le feu. Continuez tout droit, Pizza Lolo se trouve 500 mètres plus haut, sur la gauche. 

Merci de ne pas vous venir à l'improviste, mais prenez bien le soin de nous prévenir de votre venue dans la section contacts du site. Les places sont limitées, le restaurant n'est pas extensible à l'infini ! 
A vendredi ! 
Taho! le 18/01/05


----------



## Balooners (20 Janvier 2005)

Pour compléter les informations de Yuls,

*Bouffe Pomme Grenette  *

 *Vendredi 21 Janvier 2005 à 19h30 *

*Pizza Lolo 
107 av Jean Jaurès 
38320 EYBENS*

*Plan d'accès*




*Je viens !!*










   - Taho!
   - Balooners
   - iMax
   - J_K
   - Yul's

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Lio70
   - l'Amok

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




   - La Chag
   - Macinside
   - Yefi 
   - Web'O
   - LeSqual 
   - golf 
 - Onra

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post... _​


----------



## J_K (20 Janvier 2005)

OK, merci. 

Noté et imprimé! 

iMax et moi-même, on essaiera donc d'arriver dans les temps. 

Hey, Balooners, nous ne serons que deux logiquement, à savoir Max et moi. :love:


----------



## Balooners (21 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Hey, Balooners, nous ne serons que deux logiquement, à savoir Max et moi. :love:



Mais pas de soucis. À savoir, qu'il y a soit par terre, soit le canapé (qui fait lit une place) soit dans mon lit, mais là il va y avoir litige :mouais:


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon. Je prend le canapé.


----------



## J_K (21 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je prend le canapé.



Alors là, j'en doute...   Il va y avoir de sérieuses négociations...


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2005)

Tire toi 


j'ai dit avant 
je suis inscrit depuis plus longtemps 
je suis modo 

Ça te suffit ou faut que je t'explique en face ?


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2005)

Voila, le plein de la bagnole est fait, la pression des pneus, les feux et les niveaux ont été vérifés. Le powerpod est dans l'allume cigare, la cassette adpatatrice dans l'autoradio. Francs suisse ont été changés en euros. Les affaires sont dans le coffre, plus qu'à y jeter les powerbooks et en route


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2005)

Damned!

J'allais oublier l'adaptateur 12V allume cigare -> 220V 50Hz pour y plugger le powerbook 

Bon, où traine ce machin....


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voila, le plein de la bagnole est fait, la pression des pneus, les feux et les niveaux ont été vérifés. Le powerpod est dans l'allume cigare, la cassette adpatatrice dans l'autoradio. Francs suisse ont été changés en euros. Les affaires sont dans le coffre, plus qu'à y jeter les powerbooks et en route



Bonne route les zozios...   Faisez pas les cons avec vot' Mercedes 300 SL Papillon.   Pour Grenoble, c'est à gauche, à droite et tout droit...  Si vous voyez la mer, c'est que vous êtes trop loin.


----------



## iMax (21 Janvier 2005)

J'ai trouvé :love:

P**** j'ai de la poussière partout sur ma chemise Apple  :hein: 

En route


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> P**** j'ai de la poussière partout sur ma chemise Apple  :hein:
> 
> En route



   Me dites pas que c'est pas vrai!   Si tu savais comment sont ressortis ceux qui portaient ça à la dernière bouffe...   :love:


----------



## J_K (22 Janvier 2005)

Attends, c'est une superbe voiture, et avec la pose quik va avec!!!  :love: :love: :love:

Regarde par toi-même...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Attends, c'est une superbe voiture, et avec la pose quik va avec!!!  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Regarde par toi-même...



Je vois surtout qu'elle est borne ta caisse... :casse:   Alors, le reste j'ose même pas imaginer...  



Comment s'est passée vot' nuit d'amour avec la Baloo?...  :love:  :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vois surtout qu'elle est borne ta caisse... :casse:   Alors, le reste j'ose même pas imaginer...
> 
> 
> 
> Comment s'est passée vot' nuit d'amour avec la Baloo?...  :love:  :love:



Très bien, il ne ronfle même pratiquement pas


----------



## Balooners (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comment s'est passée vot' nuit d'amour avec la Baloo?...  :love:  :love:



*ToDo List*: _Même si c'est une saloprie de modérateur, penser à demander à Benjamin, de bannir Webo..._:mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Très bien, il ne ronfle même pratiquement pas



Comme c'est mignon...   Bon, alors ces tofs? J'en ai déjà vu un échantillon... c'était sex... :love:



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> *ToDo List*: _Même si c'est une saloprie de modérateur, penser à demander à Benjamin, de bannir Webo..._:mouais:



In Love With Baloo...  :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est mignon...   Bon, alors ces tofs? J'en ai déjà vu un échantillon... c'était sex... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> In Love With Baloo...  :love:




Pour les photos, y'en a déjà quelques unes ici. Le reste suivra


----------



## J_K (22 Janvier 2005)

Franchement Olivier, tu aurais du venir... Tu as manqué un grand moment de télévision! :love:

Mais oui, on t'aime Web'O!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

Je bossais hier soir...  C'est bon, ou tu veux une justif...

... je sors.

Déjà sorti...


----------



## J_K (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je bossais hier soir...  C'est bon, ou tu veux une justif...
> 
> ... je sors.



Un mot de ta môman me suffit amplement!


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon, les trolls de course, on prend la route du retour maintenant 
Baloon, t'as du ménage avec le souk qu'ils t'ont mis  :rateau:


----------



## J_K (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les trolls de course, on prend la route du retour maintenant
> Baloon, t'as du ménage avec le souk qu'ils t'ont mis  :rateau:



Mais non on a été sages... :love:


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais non on a été sages... :love:



Très, oui 

D'ailleurs, on aidera à ranger


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Décidément sans la barbe  ! Mouarfff :rateau: 
Heureusement qu'il y a le galure


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Arfff :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (22 Janvier 2005)

Voilà voilà les petits Swiss Partent à Bord d'une Mecredes équipé Tunning 230V et les Simpson's en fond de pare-brise :rateau:.


----------



## J_K (22 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je suis chez moi, il aura fallu à peine deux heures, on a fait la remontée d'une traite! 

Et encore merci pour tout Balooners. 

++

PS
Virtual machine fonctionne, il suffisait de valider une signature numérique. Merci bein pour le prog'.


----------



## iMax (22 Janvier 2005)

Voila, je suis arrivé à mon chalet à 100km de Lausanne il y'a un quart d'heure 

Merci encore à Herr Baloon pour tout


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

2h c'est pas mal du tout pour faire la route.

Heureux que vous soyez heureux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> 2h c'est pas mal du tout pour faire la route.



Effectivement, il faut le noter, c'est pas mal, et même très louche...  :mouais: Vous êtes remonté avec le même véhicule qu'à l'aller?...


----------



## Yuls (23 Janvier 2005)

Ce fut super cette soirée ! 

Merci à Taho!, Balooners, iMax, J_K, cicile et fabounio et tous ceux que je connaissais pas d'être venus à cette soirée.

RDV à la Pomme Bouffe 4 ! :love:


----------



## J_K (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, il faut le noter, c'est pas mal, et même très louche...  :mouais: Vous êtes remonté avec le même véhicule qu'à l'aller?...



Oui oui, le même. 

Une moyenne de 140km/h (au compteur  ).

C'est très correct... Il aura fallu à peine plus de deux heures, quelque chose comme deux heures et dix minutes, nan je te dis que cette voiture est très bien, et surtout pour le prix, c'est très rentable et le plein n'a pas dû être refait! :love:

iMax a pu monter au chalet et pourra en redescendre sans devoir le refaire!


----------



## iMax (23 Janvier 2005)

Hum... Si j'arrive à redescendre avec la neige qui est tombée ici....


----------



## Taho! (23 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous d'être venus, la prochaine aura lieu prochainement (en février)

Merci à Golf de laisser ouvert quelques temps qu'on puisse déconner encore un peu

merci à Yuls et Baloo qui m'ont beaucoup aidé malgré ma coupure Internet...


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon, c'était super, la soirée s'est bien passée !

Dites, pour améliorer le tout, est-ce que certains auraient des commentaires à faire pour PG4 ? Certains, sous couvers d'anonymat, m'ont indiqué que du fait du nombre de portables présents, ça ressemblait plus à une LAN qu'à une bouffe... Votre avis !

Merci à tous ceux qui sont venus et vivement la prochaine (bientôt !)


----------



## Balooners (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est pour ça que j'ai pas pris le mien , mais, il n'y a que Michel qui a le droit d'apporter le sien


----------

